# Carb adjustment tool for Poulan/Crapsman?



## 2strokin (May 8, 2005)

Have a new "Crapsman"32cc Brush trimmer that has carb adj screws with an external spline instead of a slot for screwdriver. Sears is no help/Local mower shop says they can get one and never saw one(!!??) Any source you might suggest? The screw looks like the shaft of an older car radio-round head with external splines.If I could just get it out I can cut a groove to make a flat screwdriver work, but....


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I was looking for the same tool about a month ago. Went to my local shop and 1 of the the guys sold me his out of his tool box for $5..what a deal. So they do make them...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

For the most part they are only suppose to be sold to techs. I should have some for sale next week.


----------



## 2strokin (May 8, 2005)

*Poulan/Crapsman carb tool*

well, I got tired of not being able to use my Brushtrimmer and took the bul by the horns. I removed carb & hacksawed a slot into both adjustment screws so I can now use a flat screwdriver. Brutal but effective...


----------



## greyheadedguy (Feb 17, 2006)

Seems like I could get the same effects on those screws with my Dremel and a cutting wheel? If the wheel was slightly worn it could fit into a tight space. I've got one (a Poulan Blower) I need to fix tomorrow if the owner will let me. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, it would work great.


----------



## OkieDave (Jun 8, 2007)

a tool to adjust the carb on a Weedeater and Many other carbs can be easily
fabricate from a straight screw driver and a female electrical wiring connector
commonly used for auto wiring. Use a blue colored connector. Push a suitable
size screwdriver into the female spade and glue it with epoxy cement.

The plastic part where the wire is normally crimped can be gently tapped on to the adjustment screw head with a couple of light taps. Your new tool is
finished. The outer screw is the high speed adj & the inner screw is the idle
adj. If the engine won't start screw the high speed screw 1/4 turn counter-clock wise and try to start again. Repeat adjusting screw 1/4 turn at a time
and try to start again.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I found these tools on E-Bay. Look under Poulan Craftsman Walbro carb adjusting tool. They were about $10.00.


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

I make my own tool, using a piece of 1/4" dowel rod, center drill it with a 9/64" drill bit and then gently tap it on the screws, this works for both kinds of tamper proof adjusters.


----------



## RMTK (Jul 1, 2007)

*craftsman 25cc bushwacker hedge trimmer carb*

I recently removed the carb adjuster pins and dremeled a slot on each one to be able to adjust with a flat head screwdriver. But now I am not sure which pin goes back in which hole. one is longer than the other. Next their are 2 gaslines, a larger one and a smaller one, which goes on top carb input and which goes on bottom ? Once I figure this out then how do I start adjusting the pins to get it to run again. It keeps flooding and won't run. I tried choke on ,off etc. adjusting the pins 1/4 turn at a time.... HELP !!!


----------



## Kjanvier (Nov 17, 2012)

*Bic pen to the rescue*

Reading the dowel tip, I had none so I took a bic ben, removed the pen and tapped the pen over the screw, being plastic no damage to screws. worked well but started to spin on the main part of the pen so I took that off and slotted the tip of the pen and turned with screwdriver.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Kjanvier said:


> Reading the dowel tip, I had none so I took a bic ben, removed the pen and tapped the pen over the screw, being plastic no damage to screws. worked well but started to spin on the main part of the pen so I took that off and slotted the tip of the pen and turned with screwdriver.


Welcome to Hobby Talk.That's a great tip for those who don't have the correct tool.Thank you for sharing with all of us.:thumbsup:


----------



## ollie (Oct 19, 2008)

*carb adjusting tool*

hey guys the simplest way to fix this problem is to just take off the carb and put it in a soft jaw vice and use a hacksaw cutting through the casting and screws at the same time. try to get it as centered as possible. any machine i work on which has this type adjusting screws i slot them. I have used every trick I have ever seen but this is by far the simplest.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ollie said:


> hey guys the simplest way to fix this problem is to just take off the carb and put it in a soft jaw vice and use a hacksaw cutting through the casting and screws at the same time. try to get it as centered as possible. any machine i work on which has this type adjusting screws i slot them. I have used every trick I have ever seen but this is by far the simplest.


No need to remove the carb, check the pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

A Dremel tool with a metal cutting disc is faster and easier.


----------

